# chamomile tea



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi can anyone tell me if its ok to drink chamomile tea whilst doing ivf treatment? I drink it a lot and just want to make sure its ok to do so
if anyone could let me know that would be great thanks 
vid123


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Chamomile tea is fine to drink, not excessively but I've drank 3-4 cups every day during tx xxxx


----------

